# DeQuervains Wrist



## cwilson3333 (Aug 23, 2012)

Am I looking at CPT 25000 or 25020 on this Op Note  for 
Release , First Dorsal Compartment, Right Wrist



".....................Incision was made just in the skin.  Blunt dissection was taken below this.  The superficial radial nerve was identified and carefully retracted dorsally.  The first dorsal compartment was identified and incised under direct vision proximally and distally.  It was released. There were mutiple slips of tendons in there, and all of the slips were identified and released that could be found.  Irrigated copiously with sterile saline, closure was done 
with nylon for the skin.  Dressed, wrapped, and no complications.

Just checking??

Thanks
CW


----------



## jdemar (Aug 28, 2012)

25000.


----------

